# Older Members: What Do You Miss Most About Your Lost Youth?



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

For me, one thing which is always on my mind is FOOD. I know, you would THINK it would be "Hey, I used to be attractive" or "I used to have intimate physical relationships", or even "I remember taking those stairs 3 at a time like it was NOTHIN'."
Nope.
For me, it turns out to be food. Why? Because now food is a whole Migillah. Can't have this, can't have THAT, can't eat when you want to, can't eat WHAT you want to. Can't have anything on it either.
Now, usually I'm one of those guys who just says, "Screw it, I'm gonna live like I want and let the chips (or the Doritos) fall where they may.
Except if I don't do every little thing just right, I don't die... I live on and on but I suffer. If I could just drop dead in a pile of Fig Newtons I'd be OK with that, Not how it works.
To sum it all up: I miss the old days in which, if you were hungry, you just went into the kitchen and made a dang sandwich. Remember that?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Speed, strength, and stamina. The looks? Pfft. Same with the hair. Don't care.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I miss "The Hare"

Allow me to explain...

Now I am "The Tortoise". 

I miss working and playing hard and fast, recovery time being swift.

Now, I work slow, take my time, knowing that my recovery time will be long, painful and arduous.

I miss running. Jumping. Moving strong, purposefully and swiftly like The Hare.

Now, I am meticulous, slow but still meaningful. I watch where I step, what I reach for. My hands, my feet, my arms, my legs are stiff, slow and sometimes cramped. 

But...Every now and then, my movements are strong, fluid, fast, coordinated and poetic. Only to hurt that night, or that tomorrow. I knew better, yet why did I do that?

Because...

I miss "The Hare"...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Of all the things I've lost (stamina, hearing, eyesight, dashing good looks, hair, virginity....), I miss my mind the most.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Of all the things I've lost (stamina, hearing, eyesight, dashing good looks, hair, virginity....), I miss my mind the most.


I never paid any attention to mine, anyway. Might be the reason I joined the army and am on my third wife.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Can't say I miss much. Strength, stamina, less pain...
Would I want to repeat my youth??
&$_# NO!!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Just the simplicity of it, mom and dad handled everything and I could drink from a garden hose!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

All of the women.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

What I used to be able to do all night, now takes me all night to do......I’m not as fast as I used to be, now I’m just halfassed.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I miss the fact that I once could bend down and pick up anything without regard to it's bulk or weight. I miss being able to eat what ever I wanted and still look down and see my belt buckle. I miss the days I could drink and carouse all night and then spring out of bed for work that morning. I miss the days I could move cat like and strike with power without worrying what harm I was going to cause to any of my body parts. I miss the ice cold beer and wild hot women. Would that I could do it all over again? Hell no. I have few regrets in life, some ups and some serious downs, but I mostly did it my way and had a hell of a time.

Age does have it's benefits after all. I can say no without saying why. I can be mean and ornery and everyone will think it's normal. I have the advantage of choosing between battles worth fighting and the battles best left alone. I don't have to get involved in anyone's damn drama. I now know the devil I married, and I'm good with it. I have the benefit of knowing better, but can do it anyway. :devil:


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

If I knew then what I know now...

Also, in my youth you could play outside without worry. Were things perfect, heck no...but I think k they were better.

Some of the physical strength would be nice though 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I miss the freedom and fun. Back in the day we could run the river bottoms on dirt bikes for miles. Hunt all over the country/neighborhood and do what we wanted. No one cared and there was nobody around.

Now it's all houses and fences. Trespass and your done. Every 5 acres there is another house. When we moved here in 1968, there where 3 houses in my one mile block, now there's 16. Start a dirt bike and the gestapo descend like flies. Shoot a rifle and everyone complains. The ole days are long gone and it will only continue to get worse.

I'll leave the comment on things getting stiff alone, Slippy..


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Everything hurt less back then. I used to recover much, much quicker from injury or activity. Things I used to do and not think twice about now give me pause and Ithink, "I can't do this, I have to work tomorrow!"


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It may sound corny but what I miss is the America I grew up in.

I know things change, but a lot of the change has not been good for the general well-being of my country.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

MY, . . . MY lost youth?

I miss nothing, . . . not the anxiety, acne, long hours for low pay, ............

Yep, . . . glad it is history, . . . have zero desire to go visit again.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I miss the blissful daze of a day dream. I miss the feelings of deja vu. I miss being able to get lost, utterly, in a good book.

Mostly I miss the ignorance I had of the world.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh. Something else I miss. It's now 0736 hrs, and I have been awake for an hour and a half. I miss a good night's sleep without pain.

While I'm making addendums, I miss being able to see the front sight.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Not sure if at 49 I'm "old enough" to chime-in but many days I damn sure feel it. I too miss the the physical strength and capabilities of youth. I absolutely marvel at the flexibility and resiliency of my toddler daughter and she's only begun to scratch the surface of her power to come.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I miss Will2................










Nawwwww, just kidding. :devil:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> What I used to be able to do all night, now takes me all night to do......I'm not as fast as I used to be, now I'm just halfassed.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Getting old has it issues. But it has been great getting here and being here is great maybe if I had to pick something it would be endurance/Drive. I have mellowed some with age. The sense of urgency, things needed to be done now not latter, were as now maybe not.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

My youth? Why? Is it missing??
Growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional. :vs_cool:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I miss being a fire fighter and an emergency medical technician. I liked helping people, and the comraderie of service.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> I miss being a fire fighter and an emergency medical technician. I liked helping people, and the comraderie of service.


You help people in here. Please dont ever doubt that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I miss not one thing.
In school I never fit in, then I went to war, after which I sank into 20 years of PTSD and alcoholism.
Went back to my 20th high school reunion in '86, and every one there were the same jerks they were in '66. I have zero desire to attend another.

Today I'm a sober member of AA and working on the 29th year of THIS marriage. Life is good, very good.
The distance and time separation from the combat zone has brought a mellow appreciation of those days and the men I served with, and I enjoy our annual reunions.

Nope, I miss nothing about the days gone by. BUT I would change nothing either, they made me the man I am today. If any ONE thing changed, my whole life today would be different.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I am in my 40's so I don't consider myself to be an older member, but my kids definitely think I am. 

The only thing I really miss about my youth was how much slower everything moved and how much harder it was to get a hold of me.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Everything! Youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The older you get the faster time seems to move. In my teens and twenties time seemed to drag on. I never really thought I would survive my late teens and early twenties. I couldn't imagine me being 60. Now that I am almost 60, the only thing that has slowed is me. I guess I am going to keep going though, if for no other reason then to piss people off. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> The older you get the faster time seems to move. ...


 Boy double ditto on that. It's almost the middle of summer and I _swear_ we were just playing in the snow.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> The older you get the faster time seems to move. In my teens and twenties time seemed to drag on. I never really thought I would survive my late teens and early twenties. *I couldn't imagine me being 60. Now that I am almost 60, the only thing that has slowed is me. I guess I am going to keep going though, if for no other reason then to piss people off.* :tango_face_grin:


You and I have a lot in common. Ive been pissing people off since 1960.

Its in my profile bio-


> Occupation-Been pissing people off since 1960


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> You and I have a lot in common. Ive been pissing people off since 1960.
> 
> Its in my profile bio-


You guys ain't squat (not to be confused with squatch) &#8230;.. my favorite sweatshirt, and wore overly frequently as a 8 -9 year old simply stated "Everybody Bugs Me".


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Hahaha! You old farts! Good ol' Squatch still has a spring in his step and a *ouch*! Think I just threw my back out laughing at you guys. Now if I can find my readers I can see the Doctors phone number.

The readers are something I just had to buy a few months ago.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Hahaha! You old farts! Good ol' Squatch still has a spring in his step and a *ouch*! Think I just threw my back out laughing at you guys. Now if I can find my readers I can see the Doctors phone number.
> 
> The readers are something I just had to buy a few months ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Geez Son &#8230;.. maintain your dignity will ya? Ditch the readers and get yourself some Lasik eye surgery!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Hahaha! You old farts! Good ol' Squatch still has a spring in his step and a *ouch*! Think I just threw my back out laughing at you guys. Now if I can find my readers I can see the Doctors phone number.
> 
> The readers are something I just had to buy a few months ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah sucks when your arms aren't long enough to read the small stuff anymore. Back issues? Don't even get me going about back problems. Somebody stole my youth I want my 30's back and I want it now!!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Yeah sucks when your arms aren't long enough to read the small stuff anymore. Back issues? Don't even get me going about back problems. Somebody stole my youth I want my 30's back and I want it now!!!!


HA! When I was 40 I felt the best I ever did! 
I had no idea the bulb was shining brightly before burning out.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Yeah sucks when your arms aren't long enough to read the small stuff anymore.


AMEN Brother!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

One thing I really do miss:

Going into the local hardware store to buy firearms and ammo.

And without being looked upon as a terrorist.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> One thing I really do miss:
> 
> Going into the local hardware store to buy firearms and ammo.
> 
> And without being looked upon as a terrorist.


When we were kids in the '60's, we would go into the local Bi-Mart when they offered .22 ammo as a leader item... a box of 50 for under a buck. Nobody thought anything about selling to adolescents, every kid had a .22 rifle or a shotgun.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> One thing I really do miss:
> 
> Going into the local hardware store to buy firearms and ammo.
> 
> And without being looked upon as a terrorist.


Still can up here. 
Maybe you're not old. 
Maybe you're just in the wrong place.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

StratMaster said:


> When we were kids in the '60's, we would go into the local Bi-Mart when they offered .22 ammo as a leader item... a box of 50 for under a buck. Nobody thought anything about selling to adolescents, every kid had a .22 rifle or a shotgun.


Still do up here.
Maybe you're not old.
Maybe you're....oh, never mind.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Still can up here.
> Maybe you're not old.
> Maybe you're just in the wrong place.


I mean go to the hardware store to buy firearms and ammo.

Not take an 8-hour class every two years, submit to a background check to get a permit, wait 2-3 months for the permit to be approved, processed and mailed, and finally go to the hardware store, order something out of a catalog, fill out the 4473, show the clerk my ID and permit, wait two weeks while the order if fulfilled and then they call me to tell me it's in..............

I mean *walk into a hardware store, point to a pistol or rifle and say, "I'll take that one", pay for it, and walk out*.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I mean go to the hardware store to buy firearms and ammo.
> 
> Not take an 8-hour class every two years, submit to a background check to get a permit, wait 2-3 months for the permit to be approved, processed and mailed, and finally go to the hardware store, order something out of a catalog, fill out the 4473, show the clerk my ID and permit, wait two weeks while the order if fulfilled and the call me to tell me it's in..............
> 
> I mean *walk into a hardware store, point to a pistol or rifle and say, "I'll take that one", pay for it, and walk out*.


_"I mean *walk into a hardware store, point to a pistol or rifle and say, "I'll take that one", pay for it, and walk out*."_

That's what I meant, too.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> My youth? Why? Is it missing??
> Growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional. :vs_cool:


Are they talking about your Tom? Is he missing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> Are they talking about your Tom? Is he missing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now why do I sense a note of hope in that... :tango_face_grin:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Now why do I sense a note of hope in that... :tango_face_grin:


Hope? Maybe....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

What do I miss about my youth? Not a damned thing. I'd take 55 or 20 any day of the week.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Military


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I miss being able to get out from under a car that I am working on without grabbing a fender or door handle,takes a moment of thought just to figure out which way to get up.knees?,what knees?.I have to wear CSS's (knee pads) now or I have knee pain for days.worst part is working on something where I have to be on the ground and getting a leg or foot cramp.

At least I can see the sights on our firearms pretty good still but I sure like red dots.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Teeth.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I mean go to the hardware store to buy firearms and ammo.
> 
> Not take an 8-hour class every two years, submit to a background check to get a permit, wait 2-3 months for the permit to be approved, processed and mailed, and finally go to the hardware store, order something out of a catalog, fill out the 4473, show the clerk my ID and permit, wait two weeks while the order if fulfilled and then they call me to tell me it's in..............
> 
> I mean *walk into a hardware store, point to a pistol or rifle and say, "I'll take that one", pay for it, and walk out*.


Brandies Ace Hardware, Callahan, Florida.
That's where is got my Romanian AKM, my 1943 Mosin Nagant 91/30, my Mossberg Silver Reserve O/U, my RIA 1911A1 Government Model, my...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. just a bunch of others, that's all.
If your local Ace Hdwe does not serve as your local gunstore, you must live in the wrong place.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ...............If your local Ace Hdwe does not serve as your local gunstore, you must live in the wrong place.


OK, once again:

I miss going into a hardware store, pointing to a firearm, saying "I'll take that one", pay for it, and walk out.

Point me to a hardware store, _any_ hardware store in the US, where I can do that.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> OK, once again:
> 
> I miss going into a hardware store, pointing to a firearm, saying "I'll take that one", pay for it, and walk out.
> 
> Point me to a hardware store, _any_ hardware store in the US, where I can do that.


Cant speak for RPD, him being so old and all :vs_lol:, but I understood what you are saying. You want to go in and buy a firearm without having to go through a background check, do all the paperwork, go through the scrutiny, etc etc and all that _unconstitutional_ etc.

I'm saying that doing that is still possible up here. 
Am I going to point you to where up here that is? Hell, no. :vs_no_no_no: 
Molon labe. :vs_karate:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sons are both over40, daughter is 38. While I miss times when they were children little. I now have Grandchildren 10 ,10 , 13 and 20.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Cant speak for RPD, him being so old and all :vs_lol:, but I understood what you are saying. You want to go in and buy a firearm without having to go through a background check, do all the paperwork, go through the scrutiny, etc etc and all that _unconstitutional_ etc.
> 
> I'm saying that doing that is still possible up here.
> Am I going to point you to where up here that is? Hell, no. :vs_no_no_no:
> Molon labe. :vs_karate:


Oh, there's plenty of times I can 'just buy' a firearm. Person-to-person sales are quite legal. But retailers..... no so much.

Μολών λαβέ.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Oh, there's plenty of times I can 'just buy' a firearm. Person-to-person sales are quite legal. But retailers..... no so much.
> 
> Μολών λαβέ.


I think the older one gets the more concerned with laws they become. There's retailers and then there's retailers...and I'm not talking about pawn shops either. Things are different up here; reminds me of back home, in the 'good old days', if you know what I mean. 
Μολών λαβέ. <-nice!

*When tyranny becomes law, resistance becomes duty.﻿*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I miss not having two sons over 40 and a 38 year old daughter reminding me I am not 30 anymore.
I miss racing go carts in the Kmart parking lot on Sundays. It was legal and allowed they were closed.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Up until about 5 years ago, the young & fit had to keep up with me. Then health problems hit like a brick wall and now I feel & move like I'm 90. I am 58. 

What do I miss??? Being able to move without pain. Finishing whatever project within a few hours instead of days or weeks. Sleeping thru the night so I feel rested & ready to go again, instead of waking up several times for no reason and still exhausted in the morning. Also going all day with energy to spare without having to take a nap. 

But being old has it's advantages as well......being secure in myself that I can do or say what I want and not care what others think.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> OK, once again:
> 
> I miss going into a hardware store, pointing to a firearm, saying "I'll take that one", pay for it, and walk out.
> 
> Point me to a hardware store, _any_ hardware store in the US, where I can do that.


Ahhhh, but that's not what your original question was. It was more involved, including permits and other things. 
Don't need ANY KIND of government permission to buy a firearm in Florida as long as you (a) are of legal age, and (b) pass the back ground check.
This ain't New Jersey, or New York or Illinois or anything like that.

Don't need permission to carry a fully loaded firearm in your vehicle glove box or console, either. Unlike a lot of other states. Of course, this means that cops have every reason to believe that every car they stop has a firearm, so it's always a good idea to be polite to the cop.

And, don't forget, Florida was the first state to pass the "shall issue" concealed firearm license law. Not "may issue" but "shall issue." Many other states slowly followed our lead.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ................Don't need ANY KIND of government permission to buy a firearm in Florida as long as you (a) are of legal age, and (b) pass the back ground check.
> .......


Which is two things that are now required that were not in my youth.

I miss being able to walk in, buy a gun and walk out after paying for it.

My youth was _back then_, not in Florida _today_. (Although I did visit there several times back then)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> I think the older one gets the more concerned with laws they become. There's retailers and then there's retailers...and I'm not talking about pawn shops either. Things are different up here; reminds me of back home, in the 'good old days', if you know what I mean.
> Μολών λαβέ. <-nice!
> 
> *When tyranny becomes law, resistance becomes duty.﻿*


I hope you're not trying to say a FFL licensed retailer is selling firearms off the books. I don't care where you are or what state, no licensed retailer is going to sell arms off the books unless he wants to lose his business as well as get a felony hung on his dumb ass.
Any weapon that stays overnight in his shop has to go onto the books. It doesn't matter if it is just for repairs.

I can imagine an ATF audit. ATF is nation-wide, by the way. All states, and all dealers, see.

"Where is this rifle; S/N FL123456?"
"I don't know."
"You're saying you have a stolen rifle that you didn't report?"
"Uh, no; I sold it."
"Who bought it? Why is it still on your books?"
"I don't remember, and I don't know."

You can see how this would go. Now, let's say the moron made a habit of selling weapons improperly. What do you think the feds would assume? That's right. They'd assume it'd be drug-related or worse.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Which is two things that are now required that were not in my youth.
> 
> I miss being able to walk in, buy a gun and walk out after paying for it.
> 
> My youth was _back then_, not in Florida _today_. (Although I did visit there several times back then)


I hear what you are saying and remember.
You could buy a rifle like you bought a can of beans. No paperwork.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> I hope you're not trying to say a FFL licensed retailer is selling firearms off the books. I don't care where you are or what state, no licensed retailer is going to sell arms off the books unless he wants to lose his business as well as get a felony hung on his dumb ass.
> Any weapon that stays overnight in his shop has to go onto the books. It doesn't matter if it is just for repairs.
> 
> I can imagine an ATF audit. ATF is nation-wide, by the way. All states, and all dealers, see.
> ...


You are 100% correct. No _FFL licensed_ retailer would dare sell a weapon off the books.


----------

